# Multiscale bridge preferences?



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

After recieving my 7 string Raptor from Skervesen a few weeks back I have decided to build with them again.

This time a multiscale 6 string for lower tunings, nothing crazy just a nice subtle 25"-26" fan. Anyway when they asked me what bridge I wanted to use I really had no experience to go off of. 

I ended up picking the ABM single saddles because honestly I thought it looked cool but it got me wondering what the Sevenstring forum consensus was for the 'best' fixed multiscale bridge was.

I'm very interested to see your answers and reasons why!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 3, 2018)

Good call on ABM. I'll always go with them if they're an option. Thier quality of machining, materials and finish is just about the best in the industry, consistently.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 3, 2018)

hipshot. the abm is super nice but the single saddles aren't as comfortable on a fanned fret...
although I think they file the ends down a little bit on the new ones? maybe.

also you should just buy the 4ap for sale in the classifieds. that thing is awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 3, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> hipshot. the abm is super nice but the single saddles aren't as comfortable on a fanned fret...
> although I think they file the ends down a little bit on the new ones? maybe.
> 
> also you should just buy the 4ap for sale in the classifieds. that thing is awesome.



This brings up a good point. 

Years of using floating bridges has lead me to never anchor my hand on the bridge, so I don't know what the saddles feel like. 

So definitely take playing style into consideration.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This brings up a good point.
> 
> Years of using floating bridges has lead me to never anchor my hand on the bridge, so I don't know what the saddles feel like.
> 
> So definitely take playing style into consideration.



really they all work fine. the abm has more random sharp edges but that's not a big issue depending on your playing style.

I have to say that adjustment wise the hipshot saddles are easier to adjust. but that only really matters if you tinker a lot.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Apr 3, 2018)

The ABM singles are a PITA to adjust and need manual finishing work to be playable (the saddle has no notch to guide the string). I'd go with Hipshot single saddles although those aren't particularly comfortable either...


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> really they all work fine. the abm has more random sharp edges but that's not a big issue depending on your playing style.
> 
> I have to say that adjustment wise the hipshot saddles are easier to adjust. but that only really matters if you tinker a lot.



I have read about sharp edges on the ABM saddles, I can't see them being so bad I'll want to sell the guitar. I have pretty calloused hands so I dont think it will bug me too much.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> The ABM singles are a PITA to adjust and need manual finishing work to be playable (the saddle has no notch to guide the string). I'd go with Hipshot single saddles although those aren't particularly comfortable either...



Keep in mind mine is being set up in a professional shop for me. I really wont have a reason to be tweaking these at all.


----------



## lewis (Apr 3, 2018)

Following because im in exactly the same boat with my newest headless guitar.

ABM seems well expensive. Like £250 for 6 without headpieces???? :O


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

lewis said:


> Following because im in exactly the same boat with my newest headless guitar.
> 
> ABM seems well expensive. Like £250 for 6 without headpieces???? :O



I know I get the bridge of my choice included with my multiscale option so for me the decision isn't price related just quality, feel, stability etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 3, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> The ABM singles are a PITA to adjust and need manual finishing work to be playable (the saddle has no notch to guide the string). I'd go with Hipshot single saddles although those aren't particularly comfortable either...



Filing the saddle for a custom fit is a _good_ thing. 

Same with cutting down the extra length on the screws on Hipshots. 

Not all bridges are meant to be slapped on whatever with no fitting. In fact, almost all bridges need some form of modification when installed to be the best fit that it can be. Whether it's shimming saddles on a Floyd, cutting grooves on a TOM or chopping grubs for a flatmount.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

lewis said:


> Following because im in exactly the same boat with my newest headless guitar.
> 
> ABM seems well expensive. Like £250 for 6 without headpieces???? :O



I feel like going headless will make substantial difference too having fine tuners attached to the bridge.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 3, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> I have read about sharp edges on the ABM saddles, I can't see them being so bad I'll want to sell the guitar. I have pretty calloused hands so I dont think it will bug me too much.



it's really all the same. I don't think you can get the Hannes because it needs to be specially modified to support multi scale. 

I have abm singles saddles and the hipshot one piece. There's really no difference except the abm being a pain to adjust yourself if you ever need too. I like the hipshot one piece for the mounting portion that feels nice to rest your hand on. I don't think hipshot makes that bridge for a six string though.

If your choice is between the hipshot singles and the abm it's really the same. 

Actually, the biggest difference there is that the abm is top loading and the hipshot is string through body.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 3, 2018)

I like the abm saddles and the hipshots, I've used both/owned both. The ABM are pretty comfy for me, but the hipshot is comfier overall imo. Both are high quality and pretty durable. I find the ABM better suited for ERGs since they can take way bigger strings without any modifications. Probably not an issue for you though. The top loading aspect is pretty nice, but it's more a matter of preference.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> it's really all the same. I don't think you can get the Hannes because it needs to be specially modified to support multi scale.
> 
> I have abm singles saddles and the hipshot one piece. There's really no difference except the abm being a pain to adjust yourself if you ever need too. I like the hipshot one piece for the mounting portion that feels nice to rest your hand on. I don't think hipshot makes that bridge for a six string though.
> 
> ...


I have seen a bunch of examples of hannes bridges in multiscale guitars, they extend out each saddle accordingly to match the guitars fan.

Regardless I mainly put this thread up to see if people on here were unanimous in the "best" bridge or if everyone was divided because they all do the job equally well.

I noticed someone voted Other in the poll, I wish they had commented to elaborate because I'm not familiar with another multiscale option.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Apr 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Filing the saddle for a custom fit is a _good_ thing.
> 
> Same with cutting down the extra length on the screws on Hipshots.
> 
> Not all bridges are meant to be slapped on whatever with no fitting. In fact, almost all bridges need some form of modification when installed to be the best fit that it can be. Whether it's shimming saddles on a Floyd, cutting grooves on a TOM or chopping grubs for a flatmount.


That's your opinion. I used the single saddles and the headless and two builds and don't plan to ever use ABM again.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 3, 2018)

Hannes don't make single saddles. They said maybe years ago but never brought out anything, took them years to get a 7 and 8 version model out so I doubt we will see single saddles anytime soon. 

Newer ABM single saddles are rounded instead of square. They're more comfortable. I like these since they're rock solid. I haven't tried the hipshot singles but I do like how they've release full multi-scale bridges. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Not all bridges are meant to be slapped on whatever with no fitting.





I'd also ad that bodies and necks need to be modded for certain bridges, prime example is the hipshot, you can end up with the screws sticking out if you don't recess the bridge and they'll stick into your palm when muting, or if the neck sits too high than the saddles will end up maxed out when trying to set up the action. There's a small area of movement thats just right.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Hannes don't make single saddles. They said maybe years ago but never brought out anything, took them years to get a 7 and 8 version model out so I doubt we will see single saddles anytime soon.



That was probably regarding my comment, what I was meaning is I've seen plenty of standard Hannes bridges used for multiscale applications, extending each saddle as needed.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 3, 2018)

Its doable but it doesn't look good at all IMO


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its doable but it doesn't look good at all IMO


Agreed, i definitely didnt vote for it in the poll but it doesn't mean they dont work well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 3, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'd also ad that bodies and necks need to be modded for certain bridges, prime example is the hipshot, you can end up with the screws sticking out if you don't recess the bridge and they'll stick into your palm when muting, or if the neck sits too high than the saddles will end up maxed out when trying to set up the action. There's a small area of movement thats just right.



The height adjustment screws on Hipshot bridges and similar aren't special. You can get/make longer and shorter ones as needed very cheaply and easily.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 3, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> hipshot. the abm is super nice but the single saddles aren't as comfortable on a fanned fret...
> although I think they file the ends down a little bit on the new ones? maybe.



Truth. I have ABMs on my ViK from 2012 and they aren't all that comfy. Tried new ones on a Carillion and they are incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

There have been 3 people who voted 'Other' I'm really curious what their other choice refers to.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 3, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its doable but it doesn't look good at all IMO



yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

like you basically have single saddles at that point.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 4, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> There have been 3 people who voted 'Other' I'm really curious what their other choice refers to.


The $5 ea Single String Bridges from Rondo Music.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 4, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
> 
> like you basically have single saddles at that point.



Yeah, that's probably the least refined way to do that. 

I don't see why they didn't just mill a custom "bar" to screw the saddles into instead of using hilariously long screws.


----------



## angl2k (Apr 4, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's probably the least refined way to do that.
> 
> I don't see why they didn't just mill a custom "bar" to screw the saddles into instead of using hilariously long screws.



The hannes has a sustain block installed which needs routing so I guess their solution works so you don't have to do different routings for different bridge angles


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 4, 2018)

angl2k said:


> The hannes has a sustain block installed which needs routing so I guess their solution works so you don't have to do different routings for different bridge angles



I understand it's easier to just grab some off the shelf longer screws.

If this was a home build or someone modding thier Agile, sure. But this is a $$$$ Mayones.

Not that making a different route is difficult. It's not. This is just laziness.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 4, 2018)

ElRay said:


> The $5 ea Single String Bridges from Rondo Music.



I will be certainly looking those up this summer when I attempt my own build.


----------

